# SAN build problem using QLOGIC QLE2460



## guillaume14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to build a simple SAN using FREEBSD FreeBSD 9.2, a QLOGIC QLE2462 card and a direct connection to a Windows Server 2012 initiator (same QLE2462 card in it).

I added the following lines to the /boot/loader.conf file (no change with or without those parameters):


```
isp_load="YES"
ispfw_load="YES"
```
I added the following lines to the /boot/device.hints file (to put the card in target mode and to increase the log level):


```
hint.isp.0.role="1"
hint.isp.1.role="1"
hint.isp.0.debug="0x30f"
hint.isp.1.debug="0x30f"
```
Using the `ctladm port -l` command I can't see my FC card (no isp0 or isp1 line):

```
Port Online Type     Name         pp vp WWNN               WWPN
0    NO     IOCTL    CTL ioctl    0  0  0                  0
1    NO     INTERNAL CTL internal 0  0  0                  0
2    NO     INTERNAL ctl2cam      0  0  0x5000000d3043db00 0x5000000d3043db
```

And the 4 Gb LED on the card is flashing all the time.

Using the same hardware components I am succesful with OpenIndiana and Open-E DSS.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Guillaume


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2013)

Does the card show up with dmesg(8)? Looking at the isp(4) man page I see a few QLogic cards that are supported but yours isn't in that list. It could be that the man page is slightly out of date but it's also possible the driver simply doesn't recognise your variant.


----------



## guillaume14 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

The card is showing up in dmesg: *I* can see the card detection message, the 4 Gb link up message... But the 4Gb led is blinking: using Open-E DSS, OpenIndiana or Linux (scst) the led is steady on.

I think that the isp(4) man page is out of date as the 4 Gb and 8 Gb QLogic cards (Qlogic 25xx) are reported to work on several FreeBSD threads (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2012-December/005713.html for instance).

Any QLOGIC user out there to share his configuration?

Thanks in advance
Guillaume


----------

